# Chocolate Palominos or Liver Chestnuts with flaxen manes and tails.



## Pally (6 February 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has one and if so please can I see your pictures.
I remember a beautiful stallion who used to appear regularly at shows in Surrey during the late 1980's early 1990's but I never see any these days.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (6 February 2011)

I have to say Liver chestnut is one of my favourite colours on a horse. A friend and neighbour many years ago had a Royal Welsh champion Section D mare, she was out of the same stallion as our stallion (Brenin Dafydd), she was a stunning liver chestnut and I always adored the colour since. So I am looking forward to seeing pictures of liver chestnuts


----------



## Waterborn (6 February 2011)

Section C, Cariad as a yearling, Liver Chestnut with Flaxen Mane & Tail


----------



## Pally (6 February 2011)

Thank you Waterborn, he's lovely.  Anymore?


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (6 February 2011)

Just to add one of my favourite Liver chestnuts ever, I always used to admire him in my welsh pony and cob society manual

http://www.welshcobs.info/pages/derwenreplica.htm


----------



## minime (6 February 2011)

This is my sons liver  chestnut pony, I think he is real cute!





By reneejewer at 2010-10-03
This is hubby's boy, he's liver chestnut with flaxen mane and tail or silver bay as they call it in America.





By reneejewer at 2010-07-30


----------



## FanyDuChamp (6 February 2011)

Bit lighter than liver chestnut in this one. He goes a lovely liver in winter 
Captain


















Although sometimes in summer he goes this light








Bit of an overload!
FDC


----------



## s4sugar (6 February 2011)

Silver bay is a different colour from liver chestnut. They are similar and have often been misidentified.

The silver gene modifies bays or blacks but doesn't exhibit on chestnuts so it can hide for generations.


----------



## ester (6 February 2011)

Frank isn't proper liver/flaxen sometimes he looks plain chestnut though has blonde highlights. autumn/spring he is dark 

May






September







eta not me riding in the second one I had a bust arm and I definitely never look that good on him!


----------



## rhino (6 February 2011)

Does anyone else have a 'reverse' flaxen chestnut? Mine is a wishy washy ginger but with a dark (almost black) mane and tail, he is a wb but I have never seen anything with a similar colour.

Sorry, off topic (as usual)


----------



## Stinkbomb (6 February 2011)

s4sugar said:



			Silver bay is a different colour from liver chestnut. They are similar and have often been misidentified.

The silver gene modifies bays or blacks but doesn't exhibit on chestnuts so it can hide for generations.
		
Click to expand...

Quite correct!!

Inky is a black horse that carries silver thus he appears dapple grey. Many confuse silver with flaxen. 

Black horse carrying silver...







Bay horse carrying silver ( i have permission to post as this wonderful horse belongs to a friend  )


----------



## Enfys (6 February 2011)

Stinkbomb, seeing that photo of the silver bay makes me think that Glory (in signature) is *not* a silver bay at all. He's definitely chestnut/red based, with chestnut points, no black on him at all, I am still leaning towards liver chestnut but in his foal fuzz, and now winter yakkiness it is hard to tell. Will have to wait until summer to see. Out of interest he is out of a palomino mare by a chestnut paint, no other clue as to his breeding - backyard stuff at its very best.

Who cares, he'll never be a stallion and is very pretty so knowing his colour is only a matter of interest, I won't be getting him tested. I do have first refusal on his unborn full sibling though  







This is a chocolate palomino stallion. (AQHA. Affirmation) 
From: http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/colors/palomino.html


----------



## Pally (6 February 2011)

Minime - I love your sons pony, he's lush!


----------



## Stinkbomb (6 February 2011)

Enfys - i dont see silver but with silvers they can be very hard to tell!! I agree you may have to wait till his hairiness is no longer hairy!! He is very beautiful no matter what


----------



## competitiondiva (6 February 2011)

rhino said:



			Does anyone else have a 'reverse' flaxen chestnut? Mine is a wishy washy ginger but with a dark (almost black) mane and tail, he is a wb but I have never seen anything with a similar colour.

Sorry, off topic (as usual) 

Click to expand...

My old Morgan was this, a rich chestnut with almost black mane and tail, sorry no pics on computer.


----------



## Mrs B (6 February 2011)

This was our mare, Patsy, with me when I was 16/17... not liver chestnut, but the most amazing flaxen mane and tail.... Think it was taken up near Bradgate Park at a Quorn PC ODE. Have to smile at the furious concentration on my face


----------



## marmalade76 (6 February 2011)

We had one my aunt bred and I would call him a pal because he only went liver in the summer (he looked stunning), he was cream in the winter. His mother was a pal, 1/2 arab, 1/4 welsh 1/4 TB, sire was a liver welsh B. Sorry no pics, he was sold twenty years ago!


----------



## star (6 February 2011)

this is my old boy:
i have been told he is a palomino with the sooty gene so darker than a true golden pally and with a silver mane and tail rather than pure white.


----------



## misterjinglejay (6 February 2011)

Sorry, not computer-literate enough to post photo's, but here's the link. This lad is my boys brother:
http://www.durris.com/dictator.htm


----------



## xloopylozzax (6 February 2011)

my favourite colour 






(yes i know he was fat, but being about 7 when they picture was taken i didnt really have a lot of say, hes slim jim now )


----------



## vicky86 (6 February 2011)

This is my first pony Shandy. She was registered as liver chestnut with flaxen mane and tail but she was really dark palomino.


----------



## ester (7 February 2011)

should have posted this one yesterday, my boys dad, def liver with flaxen mane and tail


----------



## tweedette (7 February 2011)

This is a picture of our now warmblood yearling, we will probably show her this year and possibly sell her. flashy isnt she


----------



## Charla (7 February 2011)

It is a truely beautiful colour. I have always wanted a liver chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail. Have seen some fabulous Arabs of that colouring. Like this one.....

http://www.arabianlines.com/for_sale/index.htm

(first stallion advertised)


----------



## fatpiggy (7 February 2011)

Hi Rhino,

My part-welsh girl is ginger biscuit coloured/teak so definitely not a liver chestnut, but when I bought her she had a distinctly black mane and tail to the extent that the vet wrote up her ID certificate as a bay.  Her mane is now pretty much the same colour as her body, but her tail remains largely black, but if you lift it up there is plenty of blond and silver hair underneath.  She can't seem to decide what colour she wants to be, her summer and winter coats are quite different, she goes dappled in the summer and for a while had a dorsal stripe but that has gone now. Oh yes, and she has a few white spots but one summer she sprouted 4 or 5 more in one go.  I think this particular shade of chestnut is a Welsh special.


----------



## Crackerz (7 February 2011)

I'm not sure what colour my young stallion is really? Not for sure anyway...







His tail looks in the pic to be growing through dark, when infact close up, it's still growing in a mix of brown & cream?! He doesn't have a black hair on his body, and in some light, his legs are quite red!


----------



## chrissyc (7 February 2011)

no pics to add as normally my sis does them  but if you look at my sig my boy is what we call a traditional palamino and is wicked in the summer when he has golden highlights coming through


----------



## Pally (7 February 2011)

Wow!  Star and Misterjay - they are exactly the colours I'm talking about, they are both lovely horses.  There just don't seem to be many horses that colour around these days, I'm sure there were more when I was younger LOL!


----------



## Pally (7 February 2011)

Oooh!  Ester, I like him, he's amazing, a lovely dark colour, I want one.


----------



## learningcurve (7 February 2011)

My shetland


----------



## CeeBee (7 February 2011)

Here is my little man - quite grubby here but look how he scrubs up in my sig!





He is believed to be Comtois x Haflinger


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 February 2011)

CeeBee said:



			Here is my little man - quite grubby here but look how he scrubs up in my sig!





He is believed to be Comtois x Haflinger
		
Click to expand...

So is he a silver bay? He has the darker legs like the one posted earlier.


----------



## Stinkbomb (7 February 2011)

If i had to choose a colour for your horse CeeBee i would def choose silver bay not chestnut!!! He's lovely!!

Does he have strippy hooves, he looks like he could but hard to tell. Thats another indication of silver. Do you know the colours of his parents out of interest??


Hmm having now googled Comtois horse ( never heard of one sorry! ) this is interesting as most of them appear to look silver bay but are classed as chestnut??? 

Only one way to find out is to pull a few hairs!!


----------



## Rosehip (7 February 2011)

This is my old lad (sorry pics are pictures of pictures!)
In his old age he was quite a milky colour summer and winter, but in his youth he went between bright yellow and liver in the summer, and then milky in winter. I loved his changing colour!!

























Sorry for the overload!!

ETA: Crikey that last one is blurry! Sorry!!!!


----------



## only_me (7 February 2011)

and this guy was a strange colour, not a true paly!


----------



## CeeBee (7 February 2011)

Well his passport says he is chesnut and I guess I always thought he was until this thread. So I looked up silver bay on google and Wikipedia says the following:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bay_(horse)
Apparently Nemo can't be chesnut, as a chesnut can not have black points. He does appear to fit the description of silver bay and actually in the winter, his coat is practically the same colour as Harvey's and he is very much a bay.


----------



## Stinkbomb (7 February 2011)

CeeBee said:



			Well his passport says he is chesnut and I guess I always thought he was until this thread. So I looked up silver bay on google and Wikipedia says the following:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bay_(horse)
Apparently Nemo can't be chesnut, as a chesnut can not have black points. He does appear to fit the description of silver bay and actually in the winter, his coat is practically the same colour as Harvey's and he is very much a bay.
		
Click to expand...

Found this on wikipedia - Liver chestnut:-Silver dapples, especially bay silvers, are frequently misidentified as liver chestnuts or flaxen chestnuts. Flaxen (blond) manes and tails in chestnuts tend to have honey or red tones, while the pale manes and tails of silver dapples are soot-toned and darker at the roots. Liver chestnuts also lack the grey-brown dappling on the lower legs. The darkest liver chestnuts often have a kind of marbling on the lower legs, though this hair, too, should show red or yellow tones. Overall, chestnuts of all shades have red-yellow character to their coats, while silver bays recall grey-brown. Knowledge of the pedigree of the horse in question is often useful: two chestnut-based parents cannot produce a silver bay or silver black. DNA testing can be used in the most difficult cases.


Also it says "European draft breeds such as the Comtois and Ardennais also occur in silver"


AND..."The points of a bay are black, while those of a silver bay are silver"  

From what i have read most Comtois are not chestnut but in fact bays that carry silver


----------



## tinker88 (8 February 2011)

i have a dark liver chestnut with flaxen mane & tail welsh D foal.

Hes great - was trying to upload a pic but it wont work!


----------



## libbymeghan (22 February 2015)

Hi I have a chocolate palomino. Trying to upload a photo. How do I put a photo on please


----------



## SpringArising (22 February 2015)

CeeBee said:



			Here is my little man - quite grubby here but look how he scrubs up in my sig!





He is believed to be Comtois x Haflinger
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I just burst out laughing at this pic. His forelock looks like a wig!


----------



## libbymeghan (22 February 2015)

Hi ceebee I think he's stunning. Really pretty


----------



## Highlands (22 February 2015)

Just wondering if your stallion was a Rhum bred Highland pony?

http://www.brownbreadstud.com/

Check this out, their stallion was Claymore Tommy, a Rhum bred pony, usually smaller and throw different colours... Bit marmite in the highland world...some love them others won't cross old bloodlines...


----------

